# Towing Rig



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

Well the trans on my 97 conv. van is on its way out. looking at replacing it with a minivan. I'm just pulling a pop-up around Mi. How do these things tow with front wheel drive??


----------



## Shaft546 (Jan 25, 2010)

As long as you don't go through too much mud or sand everything works out fine. And with them full of luggage and people there is a lot more weight in the car that helps even if most is in the back. A lot of these minivans pull 3500 lbs without a problem. So if you are going to a taken care of site, everything will be fine. You might see a fuel economy benefit too...Good luck and let me know what you think! What type of van by the way?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

Its a 97 Dodge 250, going on 200.000. Just put some Lukas trans fix in it. Come on old girl just make it one more season !!!!


----------



## Shaft546 (Jan 25, 2010)

You have taken that on a lot of vacations! What type of minivan are you looking for? I have experience with Dodge Caravans, Chrysler Town and Country (same thing), and now Dodge Journey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

looking at the caravan, like the stow and go seats, aslo the ford freestyle looks interesting. chevy uplander too. any thoughts


----------



## Shaft546 (Jan 25, 2010)

I have experience with Dodges. With the right engines and tranny coolers the minivans tow 3500 like I said. How much is your payload and what you are towing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

just a pop up, no where near 3500 lbs


----------



## Shaft546 (Jan 25, 2010)

RGROSE said:


> looking at the caravan, like the stow and go seats, aslo the ford freestyle looks interesting. chevy uplander too. any thoughts


Just an FYI about the Freestyle...I think for some reason Ford only rated those to tow 2,000 lbs. I'm sure it could do more but for some reason Ford did not. I would just double check on that because I read that in car and driver or motortrend a while ago. Thought you should know that!


----------

